# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Këshilla për femrat!

## Kërçovare1

Kjo temë është për meshkujt të japin këshilla për femrat, çfarë duhet të bëjne apo të mos bejnë në një lidhje? Çfarë s'mund të tolerohet? Si të sillen me me meshkujt? Etj... 
Ju lutem flisni haptas dhe direkt!

----------


## diikush

te sillen si duhet

----------


## Kërçovare1

Na thuaj diçka më specifike po s'pritove?
Diçka që të ka penguar ose të pengon shumë por s'ke pasur guximin t'ia thuash?

----------


## Studenti-Te

Te mos harrojn se jane ne shekullin e meshkujve

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

1-respekti
2-Sinqeriteti
3-Ciltersia
4-origjinaliteti

Kto te 4-ta e bejne cdo mashkull per vete... nqs kombinohen ne menyre te perkryer...Dhe nqs e beni nje mashkull per vete cdo gje qe beni ju ( gjithmon jo tendencioze ) i duket ajo e duhura ajo me e bukura !

Larg Mendjemadhesise dhe komplekseve !

----------


## SKUTHI

Femrat duhet te kenaqin sa me shume cunat dhe mos i lodhin shume duke i shkuar nga pas :PppPP Dmth mos numerojne deri ne dhjete para se ta "puthin".......mjafton te numerojn 1 2 3 opaaaaaaaaaaaa ! 
Kaq kisha te tjerat kuptojini vet se cfare duhet te beni, se po tjua them un ce kuptimi do kishte........Goca sillet si don dhe jo si dua un qe te sillet sepse nuk esht nje skllave........

----------


## Davius

Po ketu ne duhet te shkruajme roman, ose me sakte nje komplet librash, me disa vellime sepse aq shume keshilla kemi per femrat sa qe duhet qindra vellime te shkruhen.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kërçovare1

Ua, aq shume paskemi nevoje per keshilla?
S'eshte e thene te shkruajme roman, vetem ca keshilla me kryesore, te qarta, te shkurtera dhe specifike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## @ngel_EyEs

pershendetje njerz t'mir te forumit
ne krahasim me 'kshillat per meshkuj' skena marr shum verejtje, which is good

romane thet ky...... rromane bjen fjala, kur ske ca me than:P

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Kjo temë është për meshkujt të japin këshilla për femrat, çfarë duhet të bëjne apo të mos bejnë në një lidhje? Çfarë s'mund të tolerohet? Si të sillen me me meshkujt? Etj... 
> Ju lutem flisni haptas dhe direkt!


*E paske marr shume seriozishte kete problemin e ketyre keshillave ti 

Qe ta permbledh njiher e mire une..

Jo MaTeriaLisTe.

ShkurT/SakT/PasTer/Bukur [-_^]*

----------


## Julius

1 - mos krijoni eksperienca pa vlere 
2 - mos e humbni dinjitetin kot 
3 - gjeni cunin e duhur po gjate procesit te kerkimit mos u merrni me te tjere 
4 - dini te dalloni cilin ju do e cilin jo
5 - mos i lini te tjeret te tallen me ju 
6 - krijoni bindje te sigurt per cka doni ne jete dhe menyrat qe do perdorni per tia arritur 
dhe e fundit:
7-mos i mbani asnjehere sqetllat me qime. lol

----------


## Davius

> te sillen si duhet


Sa tolerant o diikush, vetëm një këshillzë jep, aman edhe ty.  :pa dhembe:  

Një këshillë nga romani im i lartcekur:

Mos i besoni çdo mashkulli që ju thot se ju don, se gaboheni shumë!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Mendje mendje kjo dynja*

----------


## diikush

te perkujdesen te vijne era e mire ... gjithandej

----------


## Dito

Ja keshilla ime per Femrat:

*Celesi I zemrave eshte karakteri I bute dhe fjala e bute.*

*Dito.*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mos bejne rolin e interesotorantes, te dine te respektojne, dhe te dine te pufin embel loool!

----------


## marsela

_lol na tju sjell cik kte temen tuaj un ju cuna, dilni nga e jona...
Jemi ne kaq perfekte  apo ky "popullimi" ktu tregon se ju nuk dini ca doni e si e doni.._

----------


## Pasiqe

> 1 - mos krijoni eksperienca pa vlere 
> 2 - mos e humbni dinjitetin kot 
> 3 - gjeni cunin e duhur po gjate procesit te kerkimit mos u merrni me te tjere 
> 4 - dini te dalloni cilin ju do e cilin jo
> 5 - mos i lini te tjeret te tallen me ju 
> 6 - krijoni bindje te sigurt per cka doni ne jete dhe menyrat qe do perdorni per tia arritur 
> 
> dhe e fundit:
> 7-mos i mbani asnjehere sqetllat me qime. lol


1 - Po ku i dihet eksperincave kur fillohen a do jene me vlere a pa vlere.
2 - Pse humbitet dinjiteti plot?  Define "plot"
3 - Po po nuk u more me te tjere, si e merr vesh qe ke zgjedhur me te mirin.  Comparative shopping - eshte nje industri brutale.
4 - Po te ishin aq te lehta ato gjera, nuk do kishim nevoje per tema te tilla.
5 - Keshille eshte kjo?  Si common sense mu duk mua  :pa dhembe:  
6 - Does the end really justify the means? :i qetë:  


7 - As juve. :uahaha:

----------


## 2043

> Kjo temë është për meshkujt të japin këshilla për femrat, çfarë duhet të bëjne apo të mos bejnë në një lidhje? Çfarë s'mund të tolerohet? Si të sillen me me meshkujt? Etj... 
> Ju lutem flisni haptas dhe direkt!



Atehere mbaj shenim Abedin;

1 - te presin thonjte e kembes.
2 - te jene te parfumosura ne cdo kohe.
3 - te mos hane qepe kur shkojne ne takim.
4 - te veshin tanga.
5 - te lexojne ndonjehere.
6 - te mos pine duhan.
7 - ti thone te dashurit cdo dite se e duan shume.
8 - te dine te qeshin.
9 - te dine te heshtin.
10 - te jene te gateshme per sex sa here qe do partneri.
11 - te dine te gatuajne.
12 - te kene klas.
13 - te njohin markat e shampove.
14
15
16

etj etj etj............
11 -

----------


## Julius

Per Gio.

E ke bere lemsh postimin. lol
ja te pergjigjem une nje nga nje. 
1 - nese je e zgjuar do e kuptosh 
2- kot plot ska rendesi, nese e ke humbur iku e vate 
3- Nese je e zgjuar do e besh qe ne fillim. Mendon se ke nevoje per practise? Kur ti ben "Bachelor" nje goce e zgjuar do kete marre  "Master"  :shkelje syri: 
4- Nqs ke nevoje per kete teme per te kuptuar kush te do e kush jo, ke nevoje per shume gjera te tjera. 
5- paske "high expetations" ti. Kaq kam une po s'te rendon merre, po te rendon hudhe.
6- pikerisht,  eshte pak a shume te te qenit e sinqerte. 

7-do e kem parasysh.

----------

